# front wheel bearing



## deenice (Jul 17, 2010)

how can i tell if my front wheel bearing is going bad?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

deenice said:


> how can i tell if my front wheel bearing is going bad?


The easiest and most accurate way to check for worn wheel bearings is to remove the brake pads. Now spin the rotor by hand and listen for any noticeable rolling or grinding sound coming from the hub which indicates that the bearings are worn.


----------

